# Scars from mosquito bites will go away?



## sora (Oct 7, 2006)

My 2yr old had mosquito bites in her leg. She scratched them to death until they were little bit bloody. I put some natural ointment and band aids on them. Now they are healed but the scars are quite visible. I'm so heartbroken...Will they go away? The flesh looks pinkier and shinier than her other skin. I'm so upset that I let this happen.
Thanks.


----------



## Eaglevoice (Nov 30, 2004)

My 3 yo did the same thing a few months ago. The scars are totally gone now.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Sounds like what skin is supposed to look like once a scab comes off. It should be gone before you know it.


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

I was the scar queen as a LO, I mean I looked like I had a disease or something, and I am highly allergic to mosquito bites, not so much now but I was as a child. Plus I have a ton of pigment and my scars turn really dark, but they did go away. So I'd say there's a really good chance they will be go away.


----------



## llamalluv (Aug 24, 2007)

I used to get all kinds of scars - bug bites, road rash, skinned knees, fell from a tree once and got a big, deep scrape on my belly. Now I can't even see anything except for the ones that I got as a teenager.

I bet by Christmas, you won't even be able to tell where they were.


----------

